# Lille : AES d'hiver - 14/15 janvier 2006



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Dites les lillois ou ceux qui sont dans l'coin , une AES ça vous tente avant 2006 ?


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

Attention au week-end  des 10 et 11 d&#233;cembre


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Attention au week-end  des 10 et 11 décembre



Oui. A moins de se faire une petite soirée à la fin du mois (mais attention aux vacances), mieux vaut attendre quelques semaines, et 2006, pour une nouvelle virée dans le Nord.


----------



## valoriel (4 Novembre 2005)

faîtes aussi attention à l'AES Lyonnaise qui pourraît tomber début 2006


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> faîtes aussi attention à l'AES Lyonnaise qui pourraît tomber début 2006


Heuu...
Oui et non...
Compte tenu du développement des ÆS, de ce qui se profile pour 2006, il sera de plus en plus impossible de tenir compte du calendrier des autres en dehors d'une zone géographique raisonnable


----------



## Taho! (4 Novembre 2005)

faut voir, j'en parlerais &#224; mon banquier...
j'aimerais bien visiter le nord toutefois...


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2005)

On demande &#224; stook de nous d&#233;tourner un train 
Tiens je vais suivre ce fil 




edit : r&#233;mi tu me donneras des cours de ch'ti ?


----------



## ficelle (4 Novembre 2005)




----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

>



Ça me rappelle un autre fil, de cette année, tiens


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2005)

Accueillants les nordistes et apparentés !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Quelqu'un m'a appelé ?  j'ai entendu du bruit depuis la cave... me suis dit qu'on avait peut-être besoin de moi ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Novembre 2005)

Oh moi d'façon le week-end chuis toujours à Paris en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle un autre fil, de cette année, tiens


C'est vrai ça !! utilisez la recherche bordel !! 



(Hein ? Quoi ? je sors ? pffffff)


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> edit : rémi tu me donneras des cours de ch'ti ?




bin chûr eum'tiote bellotte ! :love:

mais ché mi, in keuz pleutô pitchard k'o ch'ti. Chés ch'tis i keuz pitchard chin l'chovoir mais ch'é mi grave comm keu diro min pater. i'n'o grindi dins eune cinse pis i'n'o fait cadre d'chés "postes é télécommunications" mais i'n'o jomais oublié sin accint, t'o verros, ch'é ein mollé ein patouo mint'nin che parlache ch'ti. yo jeuste du vocabulaire ki s'ro différin après faut jeuste te laisso aller, chés ch'tis i'n'ont un c½ur gros comm'cho !

ya trois "ché" dans ces phrases et trois significations, rien à voir avec un révolutionnaire mais plutôt avec le "chez", le "ces" et le "c'est". Ce n'est point du mauvais "parlache" mais plutôt une pronconciation différente (le son "se" existe aussi  )

vocabulaire :

cayelle : chaise
cinse : ferme
fieu, fiu : fils, gars (par extension)
biloute, biroute : bi... (par extension, gars, garçon)
tiot(e) : petit(e) le pe n'existe plus depuis le moyen-ache* ! *
wassingue : serpillère (par extension : wassinguer)
leu : loup (saint-leu par exemple)
pleupleu : oiseau bavard, par extension : imbécile !! 
diseux : conteur
tchien, kiien : chien
ch'cô, cô : le chat (ch'cô din tin dô : BackCat...  )
ches ziu : les yeux
dvoér : devoir
voér ou vir : voir
boér : boire (forcément)
(s')mucher : (se) cacher
warder : garder
acater : acheter
cmincher : commencer
escoffier : tuer
avuc : avec
du chuc et chucrer  : du sucre*, sucrer (*"du chuc !" veut aussi dire "tant pis!", "va te faire voir !")
erbéyer : regarder
braire : pleurer
in-nuyer : ennuyer
erbédeler : écraser
anchpé : handicapé
crapé : sale
méner : promener
vnir avec : venir avec (sublime expression !  )
i'n'y o'ti kéktch'ein ? : il-y a-t'il quelqu'un ?
in'hui : aujourd'hui
cho : ça
achteure : actuellement
rondébilis : immédiatement (par extension)
parlache : langue, langage, discussion
boudenne : nombril
ducasse : fête foraine
ch'ti-lal : celui-là
in (ou ein) mollé : un peu
coze (ou keuz, keuze) : chose
ette ché téro !

t'in veux incore ?

bon c'est quoi encore que cette aes à Lille ? c'est BackCat qui l'organise ?


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2005)

j'vous signale quand même que BackCat a déjà organisé une AES cette année, vous seriez gentils de faire une recherche à chaque fouo (oups !  ) que vous sortez un nouveau sujet... 

je pense que je vais organiser une AES à Paris, ça serait original tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Rémi eul'ro deul parlache eud' ché nouzot' a dit:
			
		

> ch'cô din tin dô : BackCat...



:love::love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (5 Novembre 2005)

LILLE est une ville merveilleuse, accueillante, facile d'accès.
Quand je visite LILLE, je quitte Liège à 10 heures, autoroute vers NAMUR, MONS puis hop, direction LILLE. A midi j'y suis, parking sous la place du centre avec ses fontaines.
Lille, çà vaut la peine !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Aaahhh ! Ce membre me plaît ! BRAVO !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'vous signale quand même que BackCat a déjà organisé une AES cette année, vous seriez gentils de faire une recherche à chaque fouo (oups !  ) que vous sortez un nouveau sujet...


 
Oui, mais c'est pas pour la même 

et pis pourquoi pas une deuxième ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Mais t'inquiet' nain min tchio... In va t'la faire eut'kermesse ! 
Bon. Et d'où qui sont les ceuss qui veulte boir eune trapiss avec mizaut ? Si qu'vous êtes sache, j'vous fro mem eun visite deul Vieux Risjel, d'ché boulets, et et d'toutes ché zaut vieiles batiss.

Et pi mem, comme il disot din la canchon, in acatera a l'bistrot des "d&#8217;sait-quoi qui t&#8217;rindront bénache"
eun fois qu'te les auras bues


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Novembre 2005)

mizaut j'vindro bain boér qelque roteuses avec tertous d'ichi... foqueuje m'organissse...


----------



## Taho! (5 Novembre 2005)

si ça tombe pas pendant l'AES Lyon...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

Apparemment, l'aes Lyon serait pour 2006, l'aes Lille serait pour avant 2006. Enfin on va s'y attacher.

(pour info, je crois que j'irais bien à Lyon...)


----------



## Lio70 (6 Novembre 2005)

J'irais bien à une AES lilloise avant 2006, tiens ! ça doit être faisable, non ?
:love:


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'inquiet' nain min tchio... In va t'la faire eut'kermesse !
> Bon. Et d'où qui sont les ceuss qui veulte boir eune trapiss avec mizaut ? Si qu'vous êtes sache, j'vous fro mem eun visite deul Vieux Risjel, d'ché boulets, et et d'toutes ché zaut vieiles batiss.
> 
> Et pi mem, comme il disot din la canchon, in acatera a l'bistrot des "d?sait-quoi qui t?rindront bénache"
> eun fois qu'te les auras bues




ah non, encore chés boulets !!! :sleep: ch'tiot mackie y é ti obligé d'vnir boère chés nouzottes ? Mi ch'f'ro bin eune AES sins mackie ! i'n'sé mi boère deul Kwak sins vomir ! Cho n'é vraimint po un go d'mes gins ! infant, ch'vins deul lire ch'lanchron dins ch'courrier pitchard é ch'o vraimint in bieu parlache que chtit-lal ! 

eun'sé mi conmin in s'organise mais ch'f'ro bin ch'diminche aux grinds orgues à Herzeelle ! ch'o au régime alors d'chés frites "von vlaamers land" ch'o m'fé invie ! 


hé Ch'Cô din tin Dô, t'm'offres eune trapisse ? 

oh oué, mi ch'ro contint qu'euch CCM i s'ro lo !


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

Ok, message reçu. Me faut deux profs .. merde alors..


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

ya un truc que toi*, tu n'as pas besoin d'apprendre sur les coutumes du nord : savoir boire et honorer la boisson que l'on porte en soi ! Tu vomis pas à la quatrième délicieuse bière toi !     

_mais t'as le droit d'aller faire pipi, c'est très bon pour la santé ça par contre ! _



(*contrairement au nain de jardin de pontocombo) :rateau:


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

:love:

Tu sais que tu sais parler aux filles toi ?!


----------



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2005)

Pour faire court, sinon, il y a de fortes chances que j'en sois. Avec les mêmes contraintes que la dernière fois


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Tu sais que tu sais parler aux filles toi ?!



j'ai pris des cours avec Amok !! :love: :love:


----------



## steinway (7 Novembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Dites les lillois ou ceux qui sont dans l'coin , une AES ça vous tente avant 2006 ?



Chtio biloute, ch'tane bonne idee q t avo la. mais ch'cro ben qcha vo po ete possib pour mizaut avt noyelle !!! qu est ch t es diro qu on s retrouv a rijsel au debut de cht'annee qu elle vient ? ch'am fro trop plaisir ed revenir a m barraque !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Chtio biloute, ch'tane bonne idee q t avo la. mais ch'cro ben qcha vo po ete possib pour mizaut avt noyelle !!! qu est ch t es diro qu on s retrouv a rijsel au debut de cht'annee qu elle vient ? ch'am fro trop plaisir ed revenir a m barraque !!!


Mi auchi, mais di ch'est quo rijsel ? chi plutot de ch'Pas d'Calais, Lillois récent. 

edit
oulà...jsuis trop un boulet    c'est Lille    looooool


----------



## steinway (7 Novembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mi auchi, mais di ch'est quo rijsel ? chi plutot de ch'Pas d'Calais, Lillois récent.



cha veut dire lille en flamain min fiu ;-)


----------



## steinway (7 Novembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mi auchi, mais di ch'est quo rijsel ? chi plutot de ch'Pas d'Calais, Lillois récent.
> 
> edit
> oulà...jsuis trop un boulet    c'est Lille    looooool



te t un bon gamin !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Bon aleur ? D'ou qu'ch'est qu'on en est à c't'heure ? Y'en a t'y un qui diro eune date ? Benjamin, min tio pouchin, t'auro eune préférince ou qu'teu t'in fous ?


----------



## benjamin (14 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon aleur ? D'ou qu'ch'est qu'on en est à c't'heure ? Y'en a t'y un qui diro eune date ? Benjamin, min tio pouchin, t'auro eune préférince ou qu'teu t'in fous ?


Mon cher, la seul date possible paraît être le samedi 17 décembre. Avant, c'est soit trop tôt, soit Liège. Après, c'est Noël puis le Jour de l'An. Mais cela intéresse qui, concrètement ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Moi, déjà, et ça pourrait même suffire !


----------



## benjamin (14 Novembre 2005)

Oups, je n'avais pas vu que cela tombait, le 17, le même jour que la ripaille parisienne. Quelle idée de faire cela un samedi, maintenant. Bref, pour décembre, ça craint


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

pfff... tu le fais exprès là...

bon, les autres ? on repousse ou on maintient ?


----------



## golf (14 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Oups, je n'avais pas vu que cela tombait, le 17, le même jour que la ripaille parisienne. Quelle idée de faire cela un samedi, maintenant. Bref, pour décembre, ça craint


C'est prévu depuis un bail :rateau:
Et le pourquoi un samedi clairement dit 
On a même commencé à ébaucher le calendrier 2006 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ...on repousse ou on maintient ?


Tu rêves Herbert


----------



## benjamin (15 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> pfff... tu le fais exprès là...
> 
> bon, les autres ? on repousse ou on maintient ?



Bah, il y a des chances que je sois à Lille de toute façon ce week-end  Mais il faut voir ce qu'il en est des autres, pour que le tout s'organise dans une remarquable coexistence cordiale.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu rêves Herbert


Mais encore ? J'ai besoin de savoir si ça vaut la peine qu'on se casse le cul  on maintient le 17 à Lille ou on repousse donc ??


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bah, il y a des chances que je sois à Lille de toute façon ce week-end  Mais il faut voir ce qu'il en est des autres, pour que le tout s'organise dans une remarquable coexistence cordiale.



Une remarquable coexistence cordiale ?


----------



## benjamin (15 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais encore ? J'ai besoin de savoir si ça vaut la peine qu'on se casse le cul  on maintient le 17 à Lille ou on repousse donc ??


Ça vaut le coup, si on arrive à rameuter une dizaine de dégénérés  
Mais vraiment, je ne vois pas d'autre date pour décembre.


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

Si c'est le 17, ce sera sans moi, je serais à Paris
Et pourquoi pas en Janvier, tant que Lyon ne donne pas signe de vie ?


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça vaut le coup, si on arrive à rameuter une dizaine de dégénérés
> Mais vraiment, je ne vois pas d'autre date pour décembre.




je regarde mon planning auj' et je vous dis !


----------



## benjamin (15 Novembre 2005)

Sinon, le 14 ou le 21 janvier iraient pas mal. Bon, on aura raté les animations de Noël, mais on tirera les rois en retard :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Et on fêterait mon anniversaire... mouais... ça pourrait faire mal


----------



## maiwen (15 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et on fêterait mon anniversaire... mouais... ça pourrait faire mal


ah vi ... et le mien aussi


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2005)

mieux meilleur en janvier.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Ah ben si mado est d'accord, moi aussi !  :love:  

Janvier ! Et n'oubliez pas les cadeaux !!!!


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2005)

ok pour moi (z'avez pas intérêt à vous en foutre ! )


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ok pour moi (z'avez pas intérêt à vous en foutre ! )


Bon ben voilà un déjanté de plus  :love:

t'as vu j'ai pas dit dégénéré


----------



## valoriel (16 Novembre 2005)

si c'est en janvier, j'en suis


----------



## Imaginus (16 Novembre 2005)

Un AES en Janvier à Lille ? 


Wouaaaah min chon mé cé t'me fero bin du plaisir à vnir par ché mi,on becttra un tit bou on buvro l'biere des boyaux rouges (j'passerai l'wasingue si y fo).Une Aes d'in ch'nord en vla ti pas n bonne nouvelle. Tu sais ti zote deux j'ramenero ben min cd des capenoules.


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2005)

comme d'hab', je pense que je viendrais avec mon bob (elle aime bien bassou son co-morbihanou et Chaton mon co-pin )  

bises mado :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Merci à elle  j'en suis flatté et elle a bon goût décidément


----------



## benjamin (16 Novembre 2005)

On part sur le 14 janvier ? Tu pourrais ainsi commencer à te casser le cul dès maintenant, Laurent  
Sinon, en solution de rechange, il y a le 7 (je ne pourrai sans doute pas, je prends la première semaine), le 21 et le 28.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Le 7 c'est *pile* le jour de mon anniversaire. Mais j'aime autant que tu sois là. Les suivants, c'est compéts de ski pour moi... et j'aime autant être là 

Bon. On recense.
Idée de départ : samedi, visite de Lille, arrêts nombreux aux abreuvoirs locaux. Je ferai une proposition pour un bouge différent de l'autre fois...
Soir restau spécialités locales, là aussi un autre que l'autre fois. Histoire de changer 
On prévoira si il faut héberger. Y'a des possibilités.
Lendemain, on pourrait imaginer tirer vers les flandres pour les plus courageux mais bon.. le temps risque de nous faire chier sommairement. Au pire, on chouillerait chez moi, on a vu pire  

Evidemment, c'est un proposition que vous pourriez contredire 

#1 : BackCat


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Novembre 2005)

Janvier, ça va pas le faire pour moi...  

Par contre je suis à Lille le week-end du 10 décembre...


----------



## alarache62 (18 Novembre 2005)

Je surveille ce post, et selon la date j'espère être des votres!


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Le 7 c'est *pile* le jour de mon anniversaire. Mais j'aime autant que tu sois là. Les suivants, c'est compéts de ski pour moi... et j'aime autant être là
> 
> Bon. On recense.
> Idée de départ : samedi, visite de Lille, arrêts nombreux aux abreuvoirs locaux. Je ferai une proposition pour un bouge différent de l'autre fois...
> ...


 
Pas l'intention de dormir dehors en janvier à Lille. Donc oui, il faut prévoir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Argh.... début à mi janvier... on  sera en plein dans les partiels là


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2005)

bon, 7 janvier posé officiellement au boss... 

ça met la pression ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On prévoira si il faut héberger. Y'a des possibilités.


Jpeux mettre un matelas (avec une couette) dans mon salon 
(Juste à coté du radiateur  )


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, 7 janvier posé officiellement au boss...
> 
> ça met la pression ?




Heu, c'était pas plutôt le 14 qu'il fallait comprendre ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Heu, c'était pas plutôt le 14 qu'il fallait comprendre ?


non non le 21


----------



## benjamin (22 Novembre 2005)

Si, mais c'est l'occasion pour lui de prendre deux jours. "Oops, j'ma trompé..."


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2005)

non, j'aimerais bien qu'on me dise... j'ai pas vos emplois du temps moi... yen a qui bossent le samedi...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Rémi, je t'appelle demain matin pour figer.


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2005)

si la clim est en panne, pas de souci, je serais déjà figé !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Ok. C'est donc figé.
*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*
Je reprends :

_Bon. On recense.
Idée de départ : samedi, visite de Lille, arrêts nombreux aux abreuvoirs locaux. Je ferai une proposition pour un bouge différent de l'autre fois...
Soir restau spécialités locales, là aussi un autre que l'autre fois. Histoire de changer 
On prévoira si il faut héberger. Y'a des possibilités.
Lendemain, on pourrait imaginer tirer vers les flandres pour les plus courageux mais bon.. le temps risque de nous faire chier sommairement. Au pire, on chouillerait chez moi, on a vu effectivement pire 

Evidemment, c'est une proposition que vous pourriez contredire _

#1 : BackCat


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2005)

T'as juste oublié la date que tu figes, à priori le 07-01-2006


----------



## Taho! (23 Novembre 2005)

moi je lis 14 Janvier... donc bon...


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*
Je reprends :

_Bon. On recense.
Idée de départ : samedi, visite de Lille, arrêts nombreux aux abreuvoirs locaux. Je ferai une proposition pour un bouge différent de l'autre fois...
Soir restau spécialités locales, là aussi un autre que l'autre fois. Histoire de changer 
On prévoira si il faut héberger. Y'a des possibilités.
Lendemain, on pourrait imaginer tirer vers les flandres* pour les plus courageux mais bon.. le temps risque de nous faire chier sommairement. Au pire, on chouillerait chez moi, on a vu effectivement pire 

Evidemment, c'est une proposition que vous pourriez contredire _

#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm

* Café des Orgues à Herzeele par ex. 

 

_ps : merci de vous ajouter en me citant et en enlevant les balises quote mais en laissant l'image des Pot'je Vleesch _


----------



## valoriel (23 Novembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​​​







> _Idée de départ : samedi, visite de Lille, arrêts nombreux aux abreuvoirs locaux. Je ferai une proposition pour un bouge différent de l'autre fois...
> Soir restau spécialités locales, là aussi un autre que l'autre fois. Histoire de changer
> On prévoira si il faut héberger. Y'a des possibilités.
> Lendemain, on pourrait imaginer tirer vers les flandres* pour les plus courageux mais bon.. le temps risque de nous faire chier sommairement. Au pire, on chouillerait chez moi, on a vu effectivement pire
> ...



#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​​​







#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel
ptet #4 Charlub       (selon les pariels)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​​​







#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel
ptet #4 Charlub (selon les partiels)



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​






#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel
ptet #4 Charlub (selon les partiels)
 #5 : mado (enfin je vais tout faire pour)



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## valoriel (23 Novembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​











#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel







#4 Charlub (selon les partiels)
#5 : mado (enfin je vais tout faire pour)







#


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2005)

une idée comme ça : on pourrait ptêt changer des bulles de Roberto, non ?


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2005)

Oui !!!


----------



## valoriel (23 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une idée comme ça : on pourrait ptêt changer des bulles de Roberto, non ?


Moi j'suis pas contre non plus, mais faudrait en trouver d'autres


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2005)

ya qu'à demander à un graphiste nordiste... 

JPTK !!!!!! beuge tin tchu !


----------



## Spyro (23 Novembre 2005)

Euh personnellement je préfère juste du texte, c'est bien assez joli comme ça...  
Les bulles quand c'était pour les flaque party c'était marrant, mais bon ça suffit quoi.


----------



## valoriel (23 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh personnellement je préfère juste du texte, c'est bien assez joli comme ça...


du texte stylisé alors?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Arrête de flooder valoriel  le PDF est mort non ?


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

_en attendant..._

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​












#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel
#6 : Blob (niark ! )







#4 Charlub (selon les partiels)
#5 : mado (enfin je vais tout faire pour)







#


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​

ps : dis blob, tu nous fais des bulles ?


----------



## valoriel (24 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : dis *blob*, tu nous fais des bulles?


tu voulais dire *bob*?


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

valoriel...

regarde qui a crée le sujet "quel musique écoutez-vous?"

Blob fut un court mais intense dieu auto-proclamé du forum... et qui plus est : il fut l'un des plus gros buveurs de la première aes belge...


----------



## benjamin (24 Novembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​ 




 






#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel
#6 : Blob (niark ! )
#7 : benjamin






#4 Charlub (selon les partiels)
#5 : mado (enfin je vais tout faire pour)







#


_________________________________________
Soyez rebelles, bousillez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## steinway (28 Novembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​ 




 






#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel
#6 : Blob (niark ! )
#7 : benjamin






#4 Charlub (selon les partiels)
#5 : mado (enfin je vais tout faire pour)
#8 steinway (qui va _essayer_ d rintrer a ch barraque)







#


_________________________________________
Soyez rebelles, bousillez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Spyro (28 Novembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​ 




 






#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel
#6 : Blob (niark ! )
#7 : benjamin
#1515 : Spyro

= 6 






#4 Charlub (selon les partiels)
#5 : mado (enfin je vais tout faire pour)
#8 steinway (qui va _essayer_ d rintrer a ch barraque)







#


_________________________________________
Soyez rebelles, bousillez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## alarache62 (28 Novembre 2005)

not" dans mon agenda le 14 !


----------



## scouba (7 Décembre 2005)

bonsoir,
je suis un nouveau venu sur le forum et devinez quoi !!! hé bien je suis de Lille, alors si cela ne vous dérange pas je serrais bien heureux de vous rejoindre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Tout le monde est bienvenu


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2005)

même moi ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Surtout toi !!!! cte question !


----------



## dool (8 Décembre 2005)

rha pinaise, l'aut' y va pas vouloir !  Je vois si j'peux d'ors et déjà venir faire des repèrages ??! (Ca donne un semblant d'excuse )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Dool, tu sais à quelle porte frapper. Si tu veux que je lui en cause, tu dis. Mais bon. Je connais son aversion pour la foule...  Je compte sur ta présence. :love:


----------



## dool (8 Décembre 2005)

Ben vous me faites un peu peur quand meme mais je prend mes miches a deux mains et.....j'te dis j'essaie de faire la serieuse tout ça, celle qui s'inquiete de son avenir et on en recause  !

J'ai une fessée a te mettre en plus toi !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Ro mais euuuuhhh... un slip tout propre !!! pffffff 

Et ben démerde toi ma grande, mais on t'attend.


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2005)

Je couperais bien le voyage aller en m'arrêtant à Paris, genre le vendredi soir. Rémi par exemple (ou d'autres parisiens  ) tu partirais d'où et quand ?
Bref, ça se précise  Et je vais essayer de pas attendre le dernier moment pour aller sur ce p***** de site de la seuneuceufeu.


----------



## benjamin (8 Décembre 2005)

Pour ma part, le Paris-Lille/Lille-Paris, c'est train-train


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2005)

m'en fous de prendre le train, mais tant qu'à faire le même. (oui, oui tu pourras téléphoner  )


----------



## valoriel (8 Décembre 2005)

Si je monte, cela sera aussi en train :love:


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je couperais bien le voyage aller en m'arrêtant à Paris, genre le vendredi soir. Rémi par exemple (ou d'autres parisiens  ) tu partirais d'où et quand ?
> Bref, ça se précise  Et je vais essayer de pas attendre le dernier moment pour aller sur ce p***** de site de la seuneuceufeu.




bin, je sais pas encore si je loue une voiture, si j'en emprunte une (Clio 1ère génération) ou si je fais une escale à Saint-Quentin dans l'Aisne pour récupérer une voiture plus grande.


----------



## steinway (12 Décembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​ 





 






#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel
#6 : Blob (niark ! )
#7 : benjamin
#1515 : Spyro

= 6 






#4 Charlub (selon les partiels)
#5 : mado (enfin je vais tout faire pour)






 #8 steinway (pas possible ce week-end la):sick:



_________________________________________
Soyez rebelles, bousillez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bin, je sais pas encore si je loue une voiture, si j'en emprunte une (Clio 1ère génération) ou si je fais une escale à Saint-Quentin dans l'Aisne pour récupérer une voiture plus grande.


 
Autant te dire que je suis bien avancée  Bon, lundi dernier délai je prends un aller Mtp/Paris pour le vendredi et un retour direct.
Le reste on avisera


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2005)

Toujours Ok cette AES ?


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2005)

bin ouais...

bon, je te tiens au courant de mes déplacements ?


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bin ouais...
> 
> bon, je te tiens au courant de mes déplacements ?



J'osais pas le demander


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Un peu qu'elle est toujours OK. J'vais même tâcher de vous donner un peu plus de détails pour vous mettre l'eau à la bouche...

Attendez vous à une proposition de restau dans la journée pour commencer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Bon. J'ai senti que vous étiez impatients...   

Je peux proposer une petite ébauche du programme si ça vous tente.

A partir de Samedi matin : réception des arrivants par mes soins. A la gare pour ceux qui arrivent en train, au centre ville pour les autres. Si certains arrivent le matin, on pourra aller manger rapidement aux 3 brasseurs histoire de commencer soft. 
Si on peut se caler pour un rendez-vous en début d'après midi au centre-ville sur la grand-place, on pourra aller se boire quelques mousses au Café Leffe () face à la grande roue 
Prévoyez des habits chauds, parce qu'après je vous emmène visiter les points touristiques du Vieux-Lille... Je remontrerai mes boulets, je sais que vous avez adoré la dernière fois 
Deuxième partie d'après-midi, on se retranchera dans un troquet. Peut-être à nouveau le Tudor Inn, pour ceux que les peaux de tigre intéressent, ou alors un autre histoire de changer.
Le soir, un estaminet flamand. in Lille  Une petite info pour attiser l'appétit...
Le soir, trocson à musique forte, fumée solide et bières par litres ! 
Dodo tard...
Pour ceux qui seront avec moi, et les autres courageux : dimanche matin, je vous emmène voir le marché de Wazemmes. Il prend place dans le quartier populaire de Lille, hétérogène, multi-culturel, c'est une vraie institution Lilloise. Coups à boire dans le froid "aux Tilleuls" en guise de pré-apéro, on pourra manger sur place, sur le marché ou si on a froid, dans un des nombreux restau du coin.

Au fil du temps, départs, et raccompagnements divers.

Bon ? Si ça vous va, c'est le moment où jamais de me dire combien on sera pour que je puisse réserver le restau du samedi soir 

Hop hop hop !! On ne faiblit pas là !


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2005)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​









#1 : BackCat
#2 : alèm
#3 : valoriel
#6 : Blob (niark ! )
#7 : benjamin
#1515 : Spyro

= 6







#4 : Charlub (selon les partiels)
#5 : mado (enfin je vais tout faire pour)
#7 : macinside : il faut voir 







#8 steinway (pas possible ce week-end la)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​

ps : dis blob, tu nous fais des bulles ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Décembre 2005)

Euh mackie tu sais pas quoter ?  
(Ou alors c'est golf  )


			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui seront avec moi, et les autres courageux : dimanche matin, je vous emmène voir le marché de Wazemmes.


Faut prévoir un parapluie... Non pas pour la pluie, pour se retrouver, tu sais avec écrit "macgé" dessus, et tu le brandis au-dessus de la foule pour qu'on se perde pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Tu seras là toi finalement ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Décembre 2005)

Moi ? Je suis (j'étais) dans la liste, c'est mackie qui sait pas quoter


----------



## dool (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon ben faut remettre le martinet à plus tard mon chaton...la sentence viens de tomber, baptême du filleul a Capi le 15 !
Pas de Laure pour Laurent encore ! 

J'penserai un peu à vous quand même !


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2005)

comme confirmé à Chatounet au téléphone ( :love: ), je serais là avec ma voiture ou celle de Nat... si Nat, départ Paris, si moi, départ Saint-quentin ou Péronne (ou gare TGV Haute-Picardie, je ne suis pas sectaire... )


----------



## mado (31 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> comme confirmé à Chatounet au téléphone ( :love: ), je serais là avec ma voiture ou celle de Nat... si Nat, départ Paris, si moi, départ Saint-quentin ou Péronne (ou gare TGV Haute-Picardie, je ne suis pas sectaire... )



Bon comme c'est toujours aussi précis  on dit qu'on se retrouve là bas ok ?


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2006)

je t'en dis plus dans quelques jours...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Bon, m'sieurs dames, ça serai pas mal de faire un point à deux semaines là 

 Un ti récap, ça fait pas de mal, maintenant que les fêtes sont passées !

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​










BackCat
alèm
valoriel
Blob (niark ! )
benjamin
Spyro
mado

= 7







Charlub (selon les partiels)
macinside : il faut voir 







steinway (pas possible ce week-end la)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​
Voilà, ça c'est fait 

Maintenant, le programme 

*A partir de Samedi matin :* réception des arrivants par mes soins. A la gare pour ceux qui arrivent en train, au centre ville pour les autres. Si certains arrivent le matin, on pourra aller manger rapidement aux 3 brasseurs histoire de commencer soft. 
Si on peut se caler pour un rendez-vous en *début d'après midi* au centre-ville sur la grand-place, on pourra aller se boire quelques mousses au Café Leffe D) face à la grande roue 
Prévoyez des habits chauds, parce qu'après je vous emmène visiter les points touristiques du Vieux-Lille... Je remontrerai mes boulets, je sais que vous avez adoré la dernière fois 
*Deuxième partie d'après-midi,* on se retranchera dans un troquet. Peut-être à nouveau le Tudor Inn, pour ceux que les peaux de tigre intéressent, ou alors un autre histoire de changer.
*Le dîner,* un estaminet flamand. in Lille  Une petite info pour attiser l'appétit...
*Le soir,* trocson à musique forte, fumée solide et bières par litres ! 
Dodo tard...
Pour ceux qui seront avec moi, et les autres courageux : *dimanche matin,* je vous emmène voir le marché de Wazemmes. Il prend place dans le quartier populaire de Lille, hétérogène, multi-culturel, c'est une vraie institution Lilloise. Coups à boire dans le froid "aux Tilleuls" en guise de pré-apéro, on pourra manger sur place, sur le marché ou si on a froid, dans un des nombreux restau du coin.

Au fil du temps, départs, et raccompagnements divers.

*Bon ? Si ça vous va, c'est le moment où jamais de me dire combien on sera pour que je puisse réserver le restau du samedi soir *




Je ne vais pas dire qu'on n'est pas beaucoup, la qualité des gens inscrits suffit amplement pour monter n'importe quel événement, mais je ne saurais trop vous conseiller de vous joindre à nous, les hésitants ! Lille est une ville vivante, beaucoup d'étudiants, de bars plus sympas les un que les autres. C'est à 1 heure en TGV de PARIS, autant dire que c'est la porte à côté !

Bougez-vous, ça va valoir le coup !


----------



## dool (1 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bougez-vous, ça va valoir le coup !



Gnagnagna !


----------



## macelene (2 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Gnagnagna !




  C'est quand même le bout du MOnde...


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2006)

non, c'est le début. le bout du monde c'est à gauche après Mouscron... 

sinon, il y a aussi le petit village désigné par l'anneau bleu...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Prend le train Hélène  Tu pourras te reposer en venant, et même en repartant  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Gnagnagna !


Toi tu le fais exprès, avoue !


----------



## dool (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est le début. le bout du monde c'est à gauche après Mouscron...
> 
> sinon, il y a aussi le petit village désigné par l'anneau bleu...



Ah nan ! On n'appelle pas ça le "bout" du monde mais le "trou" (les experts en anatomie auront noté la différence) ! ... je sais très bien, je met mon doigt dans un trou un tout petit peu au nord-est de ton rond bleu assez souvent !  :rose: 

...

Et non, j'avouerai pas, même sous le fer (vas-y essaie ! )...c'est pas de ma faute si je suis séquestrée par ma belle-famille ! Pour une fois que le diable me tentait ailleurs (et surtout maintenant que je l'ai vu !  ) .... 

Mais...bonne bourre quand même les brasseurs !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Le diable ??? :affraid: Et tu l'as vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

BOn, rajoutez moi pour le samedi  (resto compris  :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Heehaaaaa ! Un d'plus !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Et certainement une (ou plus parce que j'ai en tout qu'un lit et un BZ  ) place se squattage pour la nuit  (attention, je suis lève tôt même après une soirée   )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Ça tombe bien, y'a marché de Wazemmes le lendemain


----------



## lumai (2 Janvier 2006)

Bon... là maintenant, je peux dire que je ne pourrais pas venir...  
Par contre, Mado, si en montant tu fais escale à paris, j'y serai vendredi soir normalement. Mon canapé t'es ouvert !


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2006)

Merci mam'zelle 

J'essaie de trouver un endroit plus proche de la gare du nord pour dormir  mais pas contre l'idée de faire un petit tour de paris by night avec toi par contre.


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

niveau hébergement, ya des possibilités pour dormir chez quelqu'un ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Charlub vient de se proposer ouais


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Hop, place prise


----------



## Spyro (2 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> niveau hébergement, ya des possibilités pour dormir chez quelqu'un ou pas?





Spyro (22/11/2005  a dit:


> Jpeux mettre un matelas (avec une couette) dans mon salon
> (Juste à coté du radiateur  )




(on fait une liiiiiiste ? )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hop, place prise


Avec Valoriel ?


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

dragon corse ou amateur de guinness??

le choix est rude 

bon je confirme dans la soirée...



_et comme spyro, je pense que faire une p'tit liste serait pas mal _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Arrangez vous comme vous voulez


----------



## macelene (2 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Prend le train Hélène  Tu pourras te reposer en venant, et même en repartant  :love:




Vi je sais c même direct... :rose:... mais bon je peux pas, je suis triiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissteuuuu...


----------



## Spyro (2 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> dragon corse ou amateur de guinness??


Ah mais moi j'ai pas d'alcool dans mon frigo, je sais pas recevoir   :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais moi j'ai pas d'alcool dans mon frigo, je sais pas recevoir   :hein:


Mais pour aller chez moi faut pas avoir peur de marcher


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

le plus près de la gare, c'est qui?

et le plus près de centre?

ensuite je déciderais en toute impartialité


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Heu.... regarde mappy 
Moi jsuis à l'angle de la rue du Sabot et de la rue Delphin Petit


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ah nan ! On n'appelle pas ça le "bout" du monde mais le "trou" (les experts en anatomie auront noté la différence) ! ... je sais très bien, je met mon doigt dans un trou un tout petit peu au nord-est de ton rond bleu assez souvent !  :rose:




héhé... je suis très Chablis ou Etaules pour ma part mais j'ai quelques affinités aussi avec Druyes 

bon, je tente de me concentrer sur ça ce soir ou demain...


----------



## Spyro (2 Janvier 2006)

Je Zêtes Zici  
En métro + les pieds i doit pas falloir plus de 5-6 minutes de la gare (j'ai jamais compté ).

(Attention hein j'ai bien dit un matelas ! Un vrai mais par terre !  )


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (Attention hein j'ai bien dit un matelas ! Un vrai mais par terre !  )


  

t'inquiètes... à Lièges, Bertrand et moi on a eu droit au plancher


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2006)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​






BackCat
alèm
valoriel
Blob (niark ! )
benjamin
Spyro
mado

= 7







Charlub (selon les partiels)
macinside : il faut voir 
Teo: _je me met là car j'ai très envie. Mais dur dur..._







steinway (pas possible ce week-end la)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​





BackCat
alèm
valoriel
Blob (niark ! )
benjamin
Spyro
mado
Charlub (    )
= 8







macinside : il faut voir 
Teo: _je me met là car j'ai très envie. Mais dur dur..._







steinway (pas possible ce week-end la)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​

Heu... sinon, à part ça.... j'ai, une question c** 
Ceux qui ont des iBook et des Powerbook, vous les prenez ?


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2006)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​





BackCat
alèm (+ sa douce)
valoriel
Blob (niark ! )
benjamin
Spyro
mado
Charlub (    )
Teo
= 10







macinside : il faut voir 






steinway (pas possible ce week-end la)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

ÇA C'EST COOL !! 

Carrément même


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​





BackCat
alèm et sa douce
valoriel
Blob (niark ! )
benjamin
Spyro
mado
Charlub (    )
teo
= 10







macinside : il faut voir 







steinway (pas possible ce week-end la)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​
*bon, je sais bien que teo vient de poster puisqu'il est chez moi mais quand même hein ! *


Heu... sinon, à part ça.... j'ai, une question c** 
Ceux qui ont des iBook et des Powerbook, vous les prenez ? 
_tu payes combien ?_


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2006)

il sait même plus quoter le Alèm...



Tout se perd...


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

où ça ?   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Oui. J'prendrai le mien.

Rémi ? Corrige ta mise en page bordel !


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oui. J'prendrai le mien.
> 
> Rémi ? Corrige ta mise en page bordel !


purée, j'y crois pas... changez vos lunettes les gars !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _tu payes combien ?_




    ???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

T'aurais pu enlever Teo du deuxième paragraphe...


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

ayé !


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

Faut croire que tu as des arguments plus convaincants que moi rémi 

Ceci dit j'suis ravie :love:


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

je n'ai d'autres arguments que "ma douce"...


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire que tu as des arguments plus convaincants que moi rémi
> 
> Ceci dit j'suis ravie :love:




En fait l'idée a muri grâce à toi et les derniers événements me font choisir la fête plutot que la déprime.


Ceci dit Alèm m'a convaincu de commander mon billet ce soir.
J'arriverai donc avec toi le samedi (même train normalement) et départ à 16 h le dimanche

Juste un petit mot, quelle est la différence entre les Gares de Lille Flandre et Lille Europe ?
Elles sont loin l'une de l'autre ?

Vérifie de ton côté quelles sont tes gares !


> Départ : PARIS NORD - 09h58 - 14/01/2006
> Arrivée : *LILLE EUROPE* - 10h59
> TGV - 07029
> 
> ...


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

Moi c'est Lille Europe pour les deux. Mais j'ai cru comprendre que Lille Flandres était une belle gare... et comme mon train de retour part un peu plus tard que le tien ça me donnera l'occasion de t'accompagner sur le quai


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Lille Europe ça craint un peu, c'est dans/àcoté d'Euralille 
Mais bon.... elles sont à 2 minutes à pied l'une de l'autre


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

Lille Flandres... j'adorais le train menant de Amiens à Lille Flandres... quand j'étais "militaire", un vrai shaker !!   

t'arrivais malade aux visites médicales à la Caserne, fallait au moins deux bières avant de pouvoir reprendre le train !


----------



## Spyro (4 Janvier 2006)

Et alors finalement qui dort avec chez qui ?


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

je dors avec "ma douce" chez "Chaton"... et non l'inverse !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Et vos mac vous les prenez ou quoi en fait ?


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2006)

_Vous voulez faire une LAN avec mes 400 MHz et mes 8 mo de carte vidéo ?    J'émet de gros doutes  _

Si je prend mon Ti _(pour le faire sortir de l'hospice pour ses 5 ans  )_, me faudra une multiprise (_ma batterie charge au maximum à 03%_) pour mon hd externe et qu'Alèm me passe sa clé WiFi sinon je suis mort question réseau sans fil.

On est plutot dans un week-end off mac non ? 

Je crois qu'il restera bosser comme un grand à la maison :rateau:

_[EDit: pour ce qui est du dodo je m'en remet a Lorganisateur  Un coin de moquette me va très bien  _


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

Ouais moi j'ai négocié quartier libre avec mon mac aussi


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

j'ai des cours de isync et de iTunes à filer à madame (et à ma maman aussi mais là c'est une autre histoire ) alors je l'aurais sûrement pas loin... mais pas loin, ça peut aussi être à 120Km (d'ailleurs, ça fait  combien 120Km en ¤ ?  et en Mbit/s ça fait combien aussi ? )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Euh... t'as commencé l'entraînement trappiste Rémi ??? J'ai rien compris 
Teo, je checke avec madame si une personne de plus ne pose pas problème  Si toi et mado n'êtes pas trop regardant au niveau confort, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait poser problème 

Je te tiens au courant.


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2006)

Je suis gentil et je sais me tenir 

Mado, tu confirmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Je n'en doute pas une seconde


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2006)

Madame ou Monsieur a besoin de kekchose de Paname ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Vous, ça sera parfait


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

comme si à Paname, on avait des trucs qu'on trouve pas à Rijsel ou des trucs meilleurs qu'à Rijsel... ce serait plutôt l'inverse, non ?!!    


ya même Spyro, c'est tout dire !!


----------



## Xman (5 Janvier 2006)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​ 







BackCat
alèm et sa douce
valoriel
Blob (niark ! )
benjamin
Spyro
mado
Charlub (    )
teo
Xman 
= 11







macinside : il faut voir 







steinway (pas possible ce week-end la)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​ 
*bon, je sais bien que teo vient de poster puisqu'il est chez moi mais quand même hein ! *


Heu... sinon, à part ça.... j'ai, une question c** 
Ceux qui ont des iBook et des Powerbook, vous les prenez ? 
_tu payes combien ?_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

L'échéance approche  Vendredi, je réserve le restau magnez-vous les indécis !!!!


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

Gnagnagna Bis !



(j'adore les posts constructifs pas vous ?! )


----------



## Xman (8 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> L'échéance approche  Vendredi, je réserve le restau magnez-vous les indécis !!!!



Alors, où ? quand ?.... bon oui, à Lille et le 14 janvier... mais où?

Et quand ?


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

bon, puisqu'on le redemande ! 


			
				CHATON a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, le programme
> 
> *A partir de Samedi matin :* réception des arrivants par mes soins. A la gare pour ceux qui arrivent en train, au centre ville pour les autres. Si certains arrivent le matin, on pourra aller manger rapidement aux 3 brasseurs histoire de commencer soft.
> Si on peut se caler pour un rendez-vous en *début d'après midi* au centre-ville sur la grand-place, on pourra aller se boire quelques mousses au Café Leffe D) face à la grande roue
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Argh.... 
ça rique d'être compromis pour moi....  ça fait ch****


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Ben explique au moins... faut une sacrée raison pour rater un truc pareil !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2006)

Je serais bien venu par là-haut.  Mais ça fait vraiment trop court pour un week-end, fusse-t-il de trois jours. 

Amusez-vous bien tous.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Dommage WebO


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben explique au moins... faut une sacrée raison pour rater un truc pareil !


 normalement je dois livrer une choucroute pour 150 personnes à 20Km du magasin de mes parents...
je négocie.. mais ça va être chaud...  je peux pas leur dire m**** comme ça...


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

Allez un petit effort... on est avec toi  trouve une solution ;-)

On serait tou-tes déçu-es de pas te croiser mec


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

tu peux aussi nous rejoindre !!


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2006)

Un petit apéro au Lou vendredi soir ?


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2006)

moi je serais en picardie, normalement... 

teo : tu salueras le monde de ma part, je te fais confiance pour accomplir ta précédente mission à bien. Merci mon marcheur d'hypercentre préféré !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Va te coucher toi, demain j't'appelle à 7h30 !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

HAAAAA !!!!!!   C'est bon !!!!!!!!!   Je viens !!!!!!!!!   j'envoie quelqu'un d'autre livrer


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Va te coucher toi, demain j't'appelle à 7h30 !




*SIR YES SIR !!* :affraid: :sleep:


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2006)

Putain ça rigole pas à Lille  Si j'avais su, j'aurais... 


Bon heureusement y'aura Charlub... qui se met à _poster des choses intelligentes_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Hé hé 
Pour une fois que ça m'arrive


----------



## valoriel (12 Janvier 2006)

*AES LILLE : le 14 janvier 2006 !!!*​ 







BackCat
alèm et sa douce
Blob
benjamin
Spyro
mado
Charlub
teo
Xman 
= 10







macinside
valoriel 







steinway (pas possible ce week-end la)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## valoriel (12 Janvier 2006)

suite à un imprévu scolaire (l'un de mes partiels à été avancé à lundi), je ne suis plus sur de pouvoir être avec vous ce week-end 

je suis pas trop mal avancé dans mes révisions et je vais essayer de bosser à fond demain 

en tout état de cause, mes billets de train sont réservés donc je vous donne une réponse définitive demain soir!


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi je serais en picardie, normalement...
> 
> teo : tu salueras le monde de ma part, je te fais confiance pour accomplir ta précédente mission à bien. Merci mon marcheur d'hypercentre préféré !!



_d'un coup, je sais plus du tout de quoi il parle..._

fo ké jé fasse quoi ? par MP please :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2006)

MP pour mado : fais boire teo, il devient intrépide dans ces cas-là.


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2006)

Pour teo : empêche moi de trop boire au Lou


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Ça va te changer dis donc...


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2006)

Mais pourquoi tu dis ça ? On se connait ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Bon.. tu vois, finalement, arrêter de boire ça ne servirait à rien...


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça va te changer dis donc...



Je le prend poliment pour moi, hein  


Oui faut faire gaffe après j'aurai du mal à remonter la pente.

_Pour info, j'ai mal à la gorge depuis hier, j'espère juste pas avoir chopé une angine dans le froid et les microbes _ :rateau:  :rose: 

Pour l'instant, j'en suis encore à me dire que je préfère venir vous en faire profiter demain 
Je ferai peut-être moins tard ce soir. Ca m'embête car j'avais un truc que je voulais vraiment faire tard dans la nuit mais bon comme dit toujours ma chère moman: "_Le sommeil c'est la meilleure défense_" 

je me réjouis mais je me réjouis...




_[Edit: trop lent sur ce coup là ]_


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Pour info, j'ai mal à la gorge depuis hier, j'espère juste pas avoir chopé une angine dans le froid et les microbes _ :rateau:  :rose:


Attention à l'angine aviaire


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2006)

On dit merci qui ? 

Bon déconne pas, on dort dans le même lit samedi... Prend un masque hein ?


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2006)

Je sors couvert (d'un masque) 

De toute façon si je vois que je suis pas bien, j'annule de mon côté.
Et je continue mes fortifiants d'hiver et mon remède secret contre les angines


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

T'annules quoi ???


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2006)

Bah ! L'alcool est un bon désinfectant... enfin faut qu'il titre un peu, et puis ça marche !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Janvier 2006)

On sent la pro ... On vérifie ça tout à l'heure !


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On sent la pro ... On vérifie ça tout à l'heure !


Bon ici c'est l'AES de Lille hein, pour faire baver ceux qui sont pas à Paris les autres, c'est pas ici


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Oui, bon... donc..... c'est où et quand qu'on se retrouve ? on se donne les numéros de portable par MP ?
youuuuuuh ouuuuuuuuuuuuu ! !!! ! !! ! !! ! !! ! !!! !! ! ! ! !! !


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

vala... 

je viens d'envoyer un SMS au chat pour confirmer que je ne pourrais pas venir ce week-end!! je suis vraiment déçu, ça m'aurait fait plaisir de vous rencontrer. enfin ce n'est que partie remise. amusez-vous bien! bon appétit pour le resto de ce soir 

ps: mado, je descendrais peut être à montpellier fin janvier début février
pps: téo, on se croise à la bouffe du mois?


----------



## Spyro (14 Janvier 2006)

ils sont en train de bouffer là (je dois les rejoindre après - si j'ai le courage, là j'ai qu'une envie c'est de dormir :rateau: )


----------



## Freelancer (14 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et je continue mes fortifiants d'hiver et mon remède secret contre les angines



mouahahahahahahah    
Les fortifiants d'hiver de Teo? dans un verre à pied et sans citron s'il-vous plaît  
Son remède secret contre les angines? en vente par paquets de 20 chez les meilleurs débitants de tabac   

j'espère que vous avez fait bon voyage, mado et toi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

C'est un carnage cette AES :rateau: 
hé hé 
Bon.... et bien je ne pourrais pas venir au marché demain, mais le coeur y est 
Vraiment super tous (et toutes  ) 
Bon..... Bonne nuit (au fait, je suis sain et sauf chez moi  , hep mado, ça va le cou ?  )
Bonne nuit les petits !      kkkkkkkooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaakkkk !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Pas mal rentrés nous aussi... mado semble se remettre petit à petit 
Moi je m'en reprendrais bien une petite en plus, mais boire tout seul, ça ne se fait pas.. paraît-il  En attendant, c'est le chat qui est content : Rémi et moi nous postons et mado s'occupe les mains en le carressant...


Qui d'autre aimerait aussi qu'on l'appelle "Chaton" ? 


Bon.
Me fait un café, et demain, marché de Wazemmes !

Bonne nuit les petits !
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> mado s'occupe les mains en le carressant...


Là jsuis jaloux :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

bon, bah je vais leur laisser prendre leur petit-déjeuner avec café et toast... je vais me coucher !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

kouak ??? un ptit dej' as'teur ????


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

ils sont comme ça... yen a une qui se masse le cou... et l'autre qui se masse l'ipod... et le chat dort...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

y'a pas d'heure pour les braves bordel !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Pourtant je vous avait prévenu ! chez moi y a de la place ! on aurais pu aller en boite ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Waouw !!! C'est pas la fille en rouge sur la photo n°2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Hep !! Debout les AESiens !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :d:d:d


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Waouw !!! C'est pas la fille en rouge sur la photo n°2 ?




d'ailleurs, toi qui la connait, c'est quoi son prénom ? 

et question piège, avec lequel des 4 mecs chauffés est-elle repartie ?


----------



## macelene (15 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, toi qui la connait, c'est quoi son prénom ?
> 
> et question piège, avec lequel des 4 mecs chauffés est-elle repartie ?





:rateau: ben on sait pas...  


Déjà debout ?  Vous partez au marché ? Ben moi aussi je file aux HAlles...   

Belle Journée à Vous TOUtes et TOus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

A mon avis, si elle ne leur a pas vomi dessus, elle est repartie avec les 4 ! 
Et pour le marché, ça va être tendu... là, c'est plutôt séance de tidéj'/floude/mèl... la douche paraît loin encore 

Belle journée à toi aussi  :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le marché, ça va être tendu... là, c'est plutôt séance de tidéj'/floude/mèl... la douche paraît loin encore


Bande de larves, moi je suis levé depuis au moins deux heures


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

Mackie : cette année, tu ne nous as pas fait rire ni avoir honte alors on te dédie cette photo


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

sans commentaires :


----------



## teo (15 Janvier 2006)

bien cool ce petit week-end...


un peu de mal avec mon mal te korche, mais je me réveille bien


Lille est magnifique :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2006)

Ouaip mais t'aura pas vu le marché de Wazemmes  
(Bon moi je me commande une pizza)


----------



## Xman (15 Janvier 2006)

Hello à tous ! 

Super soirée et dommage pour Wazemmes  

Ke d'bier !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Pffouuu 

Ça y est ! C'est fini ! Tout le monde est parti :'(
Week-end trop court non ? On n'a même pas tout vu et loin s'en faut 

De bons petits restau, de bonnes bières belges (merde... pas eu le temps de boire les Orval qui étaient dans le frigo), une bonne soirée à l'Atomic, une bonne matinée farniente (désolé pour le lapin au marché de Wazemmes, le repos était nécessaire pour certains... Enfin moi, j'étais levé "tôt", mado aussi d'ailleurs  mais bon..) puis un petit moment dans Lille avant les départs.

Vraiment un super week-end ! Merci à vous tous, ma maison vous sera toujours grande ouverte 

:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2006)

Les photos ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Euh... ouais, deux secondes ! Y'en à 291 et là vu la soirée, je vais peut-être plutôt me reposer


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2006)

D'autres on des photos a nous montrés ?


----------



## macelene (15 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> D'autres on des photos à nous montrer ?




curiosity kill the cat...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> D'autres on des photos a nous montrés ?


Euh... t'as pas bien lu là. Ils sont en train de rentrer ! Fallait venir les faire les photos.


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh... t'as pas bien lu là. Ils sont en train de rentrer ! Fallait venir les faire les photos.




Oups :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> D'autres on des photos a nous montrés ?


Oui, c'est une photo que j'ai faite aujourd'hui.

Parce que figurez vous qu'alèm l'a ratée !!!







C'est ballot non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Mouarf !! Le coup de grâce !! Bien joué!


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

je vous dis pas la galère que c'est d'uploader une galerie de 66 photos avec une connexion de _*chez mes parents*_...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

T'es chez free ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

non, non... *chez mes parents* !!


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> T'es chez free ? :rateau:


Moi j'ai pas compris hein, on m'a pas tout dit


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je vous dis pas la galère que c'est d'uploader une galerie de 66 photos avec une connexion de _*chez mes parents*_...


et elles sont où les photos  ?


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parce que figurez vous qu'alèm l'a ratée !!!




j'y peux rien, le nom d'Amok et je tremble... N'allez pas croire que c'est 5 tours de Grande Roue de 50m de hauteur avec boule disco intégrée...  

et en plus, il faisait chaud... comme vous pourrez le voir à la fin de l'upload... 


genre sur cette page dont je corrigerais les problèmes d'encodage dans un futur proche avec ADSL...


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

si je comprend bien, il faisait froid


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

autant qu'à paris, c'est pour dire !


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> autant qu'à paris, c'est pour dire !


moi j'suis resté bien au chaud pour réviser


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait boire sur les photos, on a pas beaucoup vus :rateau:


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait boire sur les photos, on aa pas beaucoup vus :rateau:


je me disais aussi !! 

moi par contre, j'ai beaucoup vu !!


----------



## mado (15 Janvier 2006)

Bien rentrée  et arrivée sous la pluie 
Je vais aller vivre dans le nord moi.. 


Dommage pour les absents, mais un autre type de partage du coup quand on n'est pas nombreux.
Ravie d'avoir rencontré ceux que je ne connaissais pas encore, avec une mention particulière pour Natacha. Pas toujours facile de se coltiner les geeks 
Lille est une ville où on sait vivre (y'a même des seins sur les façades..). Manger et boire quoi ! Et recevoir. Merci à Laurent et Nadia pour leur porte ouverte 

Et comme le monde est finalement petit, un petit clin d'oeil à Monsieur X-man pour la balade Lyonnaise et Tassinoise 

Spéciale dédicace à mon co-litier qui n'a pas ronflé :love:


Bon voilà, voilà, j'arrête. Pour l'instant 


Merde quelqu'un a pensé à laisser un pourboire à notre guide ? :love:


----------



## mado (15 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'y peux rien, le nom d'Amok et je tremble... N'allez pas croire que c'est 5 tours de Grande Roue de 50m de hauteur avec boule disco intégrée...
> 
> et en plus, il faisait chaud... comme vous pourrez le voir à la fin de l'upload...
> 
> ...





 :love:

Elles sont magnifiques.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Merde quelqu'un a pensé à laisser un pourboire à notre guide ? :love:


Ah... justement... à ce sujet :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2006)

Dans le genre j'aurais pu venir mais j'ai complètement zappé... :hein: :hein: :hein: 

J'ai honte :rose:
_
ps :  je voulais au moins passer boire un coup quoi _


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai que ça avait l'air sympa ... Et belles photo  

Mado si ton co-litier n'a pas ronflé c'est qu'il avait pas assez bu (parce que je me souviens d'une fois ... ) ou alors il avait encore un peu mal à la gorge.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai que les photos sont vraiment biens !  
Y en a quelques unes où on est arrangés qund même !


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah... justement... à ce sujet :mouais:


 
T'acceptes les chèques toi ?


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un m'a appelé ?  j'ai entendu du bruit depuis la cave... me suis dit qu'on avait peut-être besoin de moi ?





Je dois dire que la cave est si je peux dire, _à la hauteur_ !


Pas encore eu le temps d'éplucher les derniers posts mais en tout cas, pour tout et à toutes et tous, merci  Ca fait du bien. En plus on a amené le soleil, pas vrai Mado ? 

Dommage pour les manquants (Benjamin ? T'es où ? Hé Oh ? Blob ? lezotres ?)

Mais les petits comités c'est bien aussi  

A plus pour quelques photos...


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Merde quelqu'un a pensé à laisser un pourboire à notre guide ? :love:




Je me suis dit la même chose... je suis vraiment pas vraiment fiable côté intendance parfois :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Pas de quoi fouetter un chat non plus


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> T'acceptes les chèques toi ?


Carte bancaire ou liquide uniquement...

Dommage. Tu vas être obligée de me revoir


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas de quoi fouetter un chat non plus


Si tu voulait, fallait nous le demander  je savait que c'étais toi le gars dans la boite louche dont tu parlait ! :rateau:


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> En plus on a amené le soleil, pas vrai Mado ?
> ...


 
Ouais ben c'est toi qui l'a ramené alors ! :mouais:
Tout triste aujourd'hui ici. Allez, ce doit être la couleur du temps.
Une p'tite Kwak et ça repart, parait que le purfils a les verres..


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> *parait que le purfils a les verres..*




:mouais:.. de lunettes ?    


Bonjour lunette adieu kike.... :rateau:


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Carte bancaire ou liquide uniquement...
> 
> Dommage. Tu vas être obligée de me revoir





PayPal ? :rateau: 

Monnaie refuge ?  

Compte à Nassau ?


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si tu voulait, fallait nous le demander  je savait que c'étais toi le gars dans la boite louche dont tu parlait ! :rateau:




Non, pas lui


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Merci Teo  

Qu'il en prenne de la graine le nioube


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merci Teo
> 
> Qu'il en prenne de la graine le nioube



J'ai du louper une phrase en route :rateau:


(55 secondes entre les messages.... c'est quoi ce binz' ????  )



And I am not a nioube !


----------



## Spyro (16 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> And I am not a nioube !


Date d'inscription 11/04/05 ?
Si un peu quand même


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2006)

fallait faire comme moi : arriver avec un iPod Video pour le ChatdansleDos...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Voilà ! Avec ça, t'es super bien vu normalement


----------



## Xman (16 Janvier 2006)

Outre le fait que que les photos préservent mon intimité   à part mon nez et mon menton :mouais: j'ai pu enfin voir qui se cachaient timidement derrière leur avatar...

Très bonne soirée arrosée de Maroilles 'zé choppes, de musique zé de danse frénétique d'une brune qui n'en était pas moins (qui, si je me souviens bien ne savait plus avec qui elle était arrivée...et pas encore avec qui elle allait partir)  
Bref, un voyage à Lille, entre Montpellier-La tour de Salvagny  Paris, Bethune et Wazemmes...


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2006)

j'en ai ptêt d'autres... mais déjà que je n'avais hier qu'une connexion même pas free...  

je regarderais bien !!


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2006)

Bon manquerait pas quelques rouleaux là ?


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

bon je vais voir ce que je peux faire


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2006)

pas beaucoup, je vois ça pendant le petit déj' !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Y avait pas qu'Alèm qui a pris des photos non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Ça va venir... j'attends le bon à diffuser


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça va venir... j'attends le bon à diffuser


Qui le donne ce bon à diffuser ? si on est en photo on a un droit de regard ? 
Parce que bon.... y a des photos qu'Alèm a publiées....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Information réservée à un public non-nioube... désolé...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Donc à qui ???  
Franchement... es-ce que j'ai une tête de nioube ?


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Qui le donne ce bon à diffuser ? si on est en photo on a un droit de regard ?
> Parce que bon.... y a des photos qu'Alèm a publiées....




il y en a peu où l'on peut reconnaitre les gens... et d'ailleurs, si tu parles d'une certaine fille, je te rassure : je ne la connais pas moi !


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Franchement... es-ce que j'ai une tête de nioube ?


tu sais lire?


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Donc à qui ???
> Franchement... es-ce que j'ai une tête de nioube ?




Tu veux vraiment une réponse ?
Y'a pas une photo de toi dans la grande roue ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon... Je peux diffuser 

Allez hop !


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment une réponse ?
> Y'a pas une photo de toi dans la grande roue ?









oh les photos mon Chaton !


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oh les photos mon Chaton !


 
Oui, oui, mais là aucune trace de votre amour immodéré du grand air  Vous vous en sortez bien


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2006)

oh si un peu... regarde moi bien !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon et c'est quand la prochaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Je pensais en faire une "spécial Braderie"... :-"


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2006)

histoire de les perdre dans la foule ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

La braderie ? ça craint un max ça ! 
En tout cas pendant la braderie, je fuit Lille...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Misère... le nioube... :mouais:

La braderie qui craindrait


----------



## Dory (19 Janvier 2006)

Merci de nous faire participer un peu à travers ces photos.

Mais ....personne n'a pensé à sonner ?  

Drole d'idée que cette sonnerie un peu originale..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La braderie qui craindrait


Parce que tu trouve ça pas "craignos' "?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Excuse moi mon grand, mais un Béthunois de 20 ans qui veut faire croire à un Lillois pur souche de 35 que _sa_ braderie est "craignos" s'aventure vers une issue peu avenante...

La braderie, faut savoir la vivre. Ça vient peut-être avec l'âge.


----------



## dool (19 Janvier 2006)

Ouais, vas-y, montre lui un peu pour voir !!!!!!! ffffccchhhhhhh....


----------



## valoriel (19 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vas-y, montre lui un peu pour voir !!!!!!! *ffffccchhhhhhh....*


tu fais bien le chat tyran, dool


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

chui pas fâché... j'esplik... Mais avec Charlub, je dois espliker souvent... :mouais:


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci de nous faire participer un peu à travers ces photos.
> 
> Mais ....personne n'a pensé à sonner ?
> 
> Drole d'idée que cette sonnerie un peu originale..


Si tu penses à ça, fallait être trèèèèès grand pour le mériter  Ou avoir un grooooooooos z'objectif


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

300 mm. Fois 1,6, ça fait 480 mm. je sais. Ça impressionne toujours a priori


----------



## Dory (19 Janvier 2006)

En hauteur mais qui ne passe pas inaperçu ce...?


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 300 mm. Fois 1,6, ça fait 480 mm. je sais. Ça impressionne toujours a priori



Ah merde... Ça s'est vu ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Que tu étais impressionnée que tu m'inspirais à ce point ?


----------



## sofiping (20 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais en faire une "spécial Braderie"... :-"




JE VIEEEEEEEENS iiiii  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Aaaahhhh ! Je pense qu'il est un peu tôt pour lancer les inscriptions, mais c'est déjà une sacrée bonne nouvelle


----------

